# Is it possible to take cats on holiday with you?



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

As title says really?

Do you think it is possible to take a cat on holiday with you when you stay in a cottage or if you own your own static caravan?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I have known people who have trained their cats to go out & about with them the same way you would a dog, so I can't see why not.

If you can train to a harness & leash, I'd say you were halfway there. 

I think it also depends on the temprament (sp?) of the cat too. Some cats just wouldn't go on this, others would love it.

There is a gentleman who regularly posts from the Far East - can't think of his name but it starts with an S (Shalleeng?) - and he is always telling stories, and posting pics, of him out and about with his cats & birds. Even on the beach by the seaside!!! 

If you can find him here, I'd sure he'd happily give you a few pointers on how get your cats to adapt to this sort of life.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

I can actually answer this (yay). I was looking at holidays recently and in quite a few places, there were certain cottages that accept pets such as cats and dogs. I think what they do is basically set aside some cottages to be pet friendly and rent them out. If it helps, I could probably look out my info on which places accept them. 

As for a caravan, again, I found a few caravans you could rent that accepted cats, I can't see why if you own your own static caravan and the cat remains in it, how it could be a problem, but as I always say, it doesn't hurt to phone a campsite and ask 

If it is whether the cat would like it, then I think as long as you were around, they'd probably be okay, especially if it was your own caravan, as you could get them used to it before you go by giving them little trips to it in order to roam around. Just take some of their fave toys, a bed etc so they have some familiar smells.


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

I have been thinking about this as well and was told it is possible. But something to consider is that if you are renting out a cottage that has previously been let to other animal owners, then it may have been rented out to dog owners and that could cause your cats some distress because of the smells. 

I spoke to my breeder about this as I was thinking about traveling to shows with my new Birman for example and was wanting to stay in hotels for a night maybe to save long drives back on the same day, but she said that she had had some problems staying in hotel rooms where the smell of previous pets (particularly dogs) was still lingering. 

Other than that, go for it!


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

We've stayed in self catering properties several times with our cats. (They are indoor cats, which I think probably makes it easier.)

Our experience is that they take a while to settle down, as they would in any strange environment. It isn't worth going away for any less than a week. You need to spend a lot more time in than you might on a normal holiday, but if you're happy to just lounge around reading with your cats snuggled around you, you'll probably all be very happy.

I'd recommend taking throws to cover all the soft furnishings. One place we stayed had had hairy dogs on the furniture, but once it was covered with our throws the cats weren't bothered by it. We've found they've taken to some places better than others, and there doesn't seem to be any reason for it, although small places that they can explore quickly seem to work better. We stayed in a lovely little cottage in the New Forest that they loved, and the same with a small gite in France.

Make sure you check the place thoroughly before you let them out because they will look for hiding places. Narrow gaps beside the fridge that allow access under the kitchen cupboards are a favourite of ours!

We've also stayed for single nights in hotels, and it's OK, but we make sure someone is in the room with them at all times. They probably won't sleep much because they'll be too busy exploring, so you'll probably be tired the next morning! I treat hotels as a break for the cats on long journeys rather than a break for me.

We travelled from the far west of Cornwall to Folkestone, then all the way down across France and Spain a couple of years ago with them (breaking the trip in the middle with a 2 week stay in France), and they handled it well. I don't think I'd want to do it again, though. I've never been so tired in my life!


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

I just said to my OH at the weekend, 'do think we could take the cats away for a week in a camper van?' We'd definitely be up for it if we thought the cats would be too!

Obviously they'd have to be happily harness trained and confident cats, but too early to say with Kiki if she'd like it or not. Her harness training isn't going too well though, she just lies on her side and rolls over and over and over when it's on. :cryin:

On the other hand, knowing the british weather, the idea of being stuck in a campervan with the OH and two hyperactive abyssinians for a week, I might prefer a trip to a health spa on my own!

eta: thanks for that post lulubel - very interesting!


----------



## SANDRA BIS (Mar 19, 2014)

We adopted Winnie last year and she is a indoor cat. Never been out apart from a couple of trips to the vet. We are going on holiday in July, renting a cottage on Scottish Borders. Journey is approx 245 miles. I had a job trying to find holiday homes that accept smaller pets i.e cats, rabbits etc but eventually found a site. Why does everyone assume that pet friendly accomodation should only be for dogs? Couldn't bear the thought of her being left here on her on as the only person we could get to pop in would be our daughter but she is having a baby in June so will be quite busy!! And I would not consider a cattery as I think that would just traumatise her and she would be totally stressed out ( I know I would be worrying about her) so we are taking her with us. My son will be driving and our grandaughter is also coming with us. I hope she will be okay and it doesn't stress her out but I think it might be better for her than being left here alone for a week. She is never in the house on her own for more than 2-4 hours at a time and that is just on odd occasions, not every day. She sleeps in bed with me every night and spends most of her days sleeping in her wee bed in the sitting room in front of the stove. We are taking her bed, the fleece she likes to lie on and other bits with her and hope she will settle and sleep when we are out and about on the holiday. It is a very difficult situation knowing what to do best for her but we also can't put out lives on hold and never have a holiday again either.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

How long did it take her to settle when you first adopted her? 

I would count pretty much the same time for her to destress at this holiday place. 

If you have a cat that is used to going different places, they can adapt very quickly, but if the cat hid under the bed for a week when you got it, it's likely to do the same in the holiday cottage. One of mine could happily go on holiday, the other one totally rules out the idea.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

Rosie (my 4 year old cat) and I are on holiday together next week for a week at the seaside  We are staying in an apartment.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Before I got Steffie and Tuppence from their previous ownder, who was moving to an apartment and didn't want to force her - very outdoorsy - cats to become indoor only, they would accompany their owner on holiday. They had a static caravan, and they always took the cats along. they kept them on a leash at first and took them for walks on the camp site, but on later holidays they had the run of the camp site.


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup, as others have said perfectly possable providing your cat(s) have the right temperament. All that's really needed is the research to find the right places, as Sandra said it can be very frustrating to find a 'pet friendly' place only to discover they really mean dogs. We often take ours with us and they are fine and settle quickly after a half hour of checking the room out, no sleep problems here  
I get OH to call and make sure and the conversation runs to,
OH : I understand you're a pet friendly hotel
Them : Yes we are
OH : Just phoning to inform you that we will be bringing our cats, is that okay?
Them : Yes, tha ... Hang on, did you say cats?
OH : Yes, cats
Them : Not dogs, then? 
OH : No, cats!
Them : Really?
OH : Yes really, we do it a lot and they are fine, trained etc.
Them : Oh, okay then I guess but I've never heard of that before.

I never fail to laugh but make him do them anyway :001_tongue: Check in is another story lol


----------



## SANDRA BIS (Mar 19, 2014)

ForeverHome said:


> How long did it take her to settle when you first adopted her?
> 
> I would count pretty much the same time for her to destress at this holiday place.
> 
> If you have a cat that is used to going different places, they can adapt very quickly, but if the cat hid under the bed for a week when you got it, it's likely to do the same in the holiday cottage. One of mine could happily go on holiday, the other one totally rules out the idea.


She settled in really quickly when we adopted her.........no hiding under beds!!


----------



## Elofsson (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi

I was away for the weekend last week and put Sonny into cattery for the first time . He wasn't very happy growling and hissing which he never does when I was leaving . I was worried about my boy so came home a day early to collect him and he was so happy to get home . I am now worried what to do for summer holidays I have nothing booked is there websites that advertise cats allowed for caravans etc?


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm taking Pankster to the Isle of Wight in Sept. We are only going for three days but I'm hoping he will be fine. He travels well and wasnt scared when I first got him so we shall see. Think I'm mildly worried about keeping all doors and windows locked and I just hope he won't be bored while we are out and about but surely it will be less lonely with me on hols than in a house by himself. That's my logic and I hope it goes ok!


----------



## SANDRA BIS (Mar 19, 2014)

We are taking Winnie with us for a week. This is her first trip as we just adopted her in May 2012. There was no way I was going to leave her at a cattery as she is just used to us and an indoor cat. Having said that we introduced her to back garden last week and we are now wondering if that was the correct thing to do. She sits at back door a lot now and sometimes scratches at it or stands on back paws trying to grab handle with front. I go out with her as there is no way I would open door and just leave her. Each day she grows more confident and is obviously thinking of scaling up the 6 foot fence. We can't let her out of garden as out front is a very busy road, she wouldn't stand a chance, and we just moved here December so if she wandered off I wouldn't know where to look. IT WAS EASIER KEEPING HER INDOORS. I hope this won't make it difficult for our week away and she is wanting out all the time or cause damage to property. I am also worried what she will get up to when we go out on wee day trips but the way I am looking at it better to with us part of that week than left shut in alone here and just my daughter popping in when she can. It is a dilemma and we don't know what is the right thing to do but what is the alternative put your life on hold? We found a website after a lot of searching that have properties that may be willing to take small pets called Home Away. We choose a cottage and then made contact to confirm if ok to take Winnie. I hope it works out but if it doesn't then I don't know what the future holds re holidays!!!!!


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

SANDRA BIS said:


> We are taking Winnie with us for a week. This is her first trip as we just adopted her in May 2012. There was no way I was going to leave her at a cattery as she is just used to us and an indoor cat. Having said that we introduced her to back garden last week and we are now wondering if that was the correct thing to do. She sits at back door a lot now and sometimes scratches at it or stands on back paws trying to grab handle with front. I go out with her as there is no way I would open door and just leave her. Each day she grows more confident and is obviously thinking of scaling up the 6 foot fence. We can't let her out of garden as out front is a very busy road, she wouldn't stand a chance, and we just moved here December so if she wandered off I wouldn't know where to look. IT WAS EASIER KEEPING HER INDOORS. I hope this won't make it difficult for our week away and she is wanting out all the time or cause damage to property. I am also worried what she will get up to when we go out on wee day trips but the way I am looking at it better to with us part of that week than left shut in alone here and just my daughter popping in when she can. It is a dilemma and we don't know what is the right thing to do but what is the alternative put your life on hold? We found a website after a lot of searching that have properties that may be willing to take small pets called Home Away. We choose a cottage and then made contact to confirm if ok to take Winnie. I hope it works out but if it doesn't then I don't know what the future holds re holidays!!!!!


Haha same here. Once they go out they do tend to nag. But by all accounts you can train them to accept the times and the whining should settle down. Re our cottage trip, I'm going to bring his bed/scratcher along, a bed cover (which we have as Pankee has pee'd the bed), litter tray of course, couch covers or throws and clip his nails before going. I'm certain with attention in the morning and evening he will be fine. Surely bets being home alone, esp if they are not nervy cats and like company.


----------



## SANDRA BIS (Mar 19, 2014)

I am also taking her personal bits on holiday too.........bed, toys, indoor litter tray, dishes, and the throw that is on my bed as she sleeps with me every night. Starts in bed under quilt with my arm around her stroking her and then she moves down to top of quilt at bottom of bed. She is due a booster at vets ( hate taking her to vets) so will book a appointment for next week and get them to clip claws. I realise I made an error in my earlier post re year we adopted her ..........it should read 2013 not 2012. She wants out quite a lot now and sometimes just sits at open door. I go out with her as cannot risk her scaling the fences. It's a bit of a pest to be honest but the alternative is her maybe disappearing. I hope our logic of being with us some of the time during holiday week as opposed to being left at home alone works.


----------

